# Plecos in a gbr breeder tank ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so i want to try and breed my gbr in the 20g there in, but i would like to keep my two albino bnp in there in hopes they breed. will this be a problem ? Cheers


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Plecos love to munch on eggs...for breeding setups I would go species only to avoid any complications.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Momobobo said:


> Plecos love to munch on eggs...for breeding setups I would go species only to avoid any complications.


Ya that's what i figured. now i just have to find some where to put them. not sure if they would be ok with my silvertip bnp, i will have to look into that. Thanks for the info. Cheers


----------

